
Vicar – Multi-dimensional image processing software - wh313
https://github.com/nasa/VICAR/
======
ur-whale
>that has been developed since 1966

Assuming it's not a typo, not many Open Source projects can make that kind of
claim !

There's a getting started guide here: [https://www-
mipl.jpl.nasa.gov/vicar_os/v2.0/vicar-docs/VICAR...](https://www-
mipl.jpl.nasa.gov/vicar_os/v2.0/vicar-docs/VICAR_guide_2.0.pdf)

~~~
jakeogh
Closest? BRL-CAD (1979)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=549899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=549899)

------
jiggunjer
I think "multi-spectral" is more suitable than "multi-dimensional".

And aren't all images multidimensional by definition? Not sure what a 1D image
would look like.

~~~
AlexDragusin
> Not sure what a 1D image would look like.

A line.

~~~
The_rationalist
What dimension is a dot?

~~~
ithkuil
Zero

~~~
The_rationalist
Zero should be the void

~~~
ithkuil
the dimension of a mathematical space (or object) is informally defined as the
minimum number of coordinates needed to specify any point within it.

A space consisting uniquely of one point is thus zero dimensional since you
don't need any number to figure out how to locate such point; by definition
such space contains only one point.

Dimensionality is a property of a space, not of an object.

If you draw a curve on a piece of paper, is the curve 1d or 2d?

If depends on the space you choose to ask this question in! And for that
question, there are two interesting spaces: the paper (where you view each
point as having a position in the paper and two curves with a different shape
would be very different curves) and the curve itself (where points along the
curve are identified by the "linear" distance from one of the edges). There
are practical examples, e.g. when you have an accident in a highway chances
are it's easier to report your location using the km/mile position as reported
on signs placed at regular intervals along the road (rather than your
longitude/latitude).

W.r.t the "void": I'm not sure exactly what do you mean. I can think of two
meanings of the word: the parts of a space that are empty, i.e. devoid of some
"things"; or a space without any state at all, a pure "nothingness" without
any property nor anything in it that could have any property.

If you're thinking about the first meaning of "void", then consider what we
said earlier about dimensionality being a property of a space not of a
location within that space. If you view each point of this void independently,
then each of such positions is a zero dimensional point. But you can also say
that there is a spherical region of empty space (and call it a void) and such
space would be a 3d space (consisting of void).

------
jakeogh
Anyone know of a vid overview? I searched yt, there are some hits, but they
don't appear to be about this.

~~~
jiggunjer
There's a decent getting started pdf in the link.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I presume you mean this:
[https://github.com/nasa/VICAR/blob/master/vos/docsource/vica...](https://github.com/nasa/VICAR/blob/master/vos/docsource/vicar/VICAR_guide_3.0.pdf).

